# how long flushing?



## maheesh (Aug 19, 2008)

how long should i flush, using r/o water? Or should i use some " clearing " solution? Thx


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 24, 2008)

whats up man.....I am doing 10 days before harvest with plain - o - good water.  Give a shot of good bloom nutes right before you start the 10-14 day straight flush.  Not to much bloom though or you be putting back in what your trying to take out , this will give them a little food to use while your flushing.  Another kool trick is to snap a little branch off tward the top of the plant and taste it......if it taste like water and not "tangy" then you know she is done using the nasty tasting nutes (to us , not her....lol) and she cleaned with water and ready for DANK!!!!!   Hope this helps...and good luck
   PEACE      Hippie


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

what is the reason for flushing?is she finishing up flowering or is there a problem?if shes about ready to harvest,i would not worry about a flush.just give her straight ph'd water for the last 2 weeks.jmo


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 24, 2008)

I know alot of people don't flush here, many do like Andy said. Some keep the nutes up till the end, claiming ithe buds just keep packing on weight from the nutes. Personally I only flush once about 3-4 days before I harvest. If you have a few plants I would try a few different approaches to the flushing thing,  see what works for you, as there really is no right or wrong answer here.


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> what is the reason for flushing?is she finishing up flowering or is there a problem?if shes about ready to harvest,i would not worry about a flush.just give her straight ph'd water for the last 2 weeks.jmo


 
its mainly a taste thing.   some nutes weigh heavy on the "smoke" taste.....PEACE.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, andy knows man, he's a wise one. andy was asking the original poster the reason he wanted to flush so he could give him some better info.


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 25, 2008)

WHat about flushing during flowering or veg to clear out salt buildup?

How long should you flush with the low strengh nutrient solution?  1 or 2 days and then back to full strengh nute??


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

in soil maybe,i never did in my soil grows.i grow dwc now and the only time i run straight water is the last 2 weeks before harvest.


----------



## Hick (Dec 26, 2008)

215zealot said:
			
		

> WHat about flushing during flowering or veg to clear out salt buildup?
> 
> How long should you flush with the low strengh nutrient solution?  1 or 2 days and then back to full strengh nute??


flushing to remove excess salts should be done with "pure" ph'd water.. "no" nutrients. And with at least 3 times the volume od water, as your pot/container. 
i/e....a 5 gallon pot should  have 15 gallons of properly ph water ran through it, OR.. until the water runs clear and clean, no yellow or "off" coloring.


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 27, 2008)

HOw often should you run pure water through the hydro system???

I havent done this yet, some of my plants are showing signs of nutrient lockout, im growing in COCO.  

I think im going to flush it soon.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 27, 2008)

215zealot said:
			
		

> HOw often should you run pure water through the hydro system???
> 
> I havent done this yet, some of my plants are showing signs of nutrient lockout, im growing in COCO.
> 
> I think im going to flush it soon.



Are you changing out your rez every 2 weeks or so?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2008)

If you are experiencing nute lockout it is generally related to the pH of your nute solution....so what is the pH of your nute solution?


----------



## POTUS (Dec 27, 2008)

happiehippie said:
			
		

> its mainly a taste thing. some nutes weigh heavy on the "smoke" taste.....PEACE.


Or not. I've done taste tests and told everyone alternate stories about how the weed was flushed or not. I've never had anyone give a consistent reply to either.

It's all in your head. Really.

Try it yourself. Take some weed that you've flushed as well as you think it should be to make it taste better, and also some weed that has never been flushed.

Have someone else mix them up good in 20 different batches.

Only THAT person should actually see or handle the weed.

Have that person load a one hitter in alternate series of tests over a period of days with no tests being done within the same 24 hour period.

"Is this one smooth or harsh" is the only question that needs to be answered.

Have that person record all the answers until all 20 batches of two are smoked.

When the test is over, you'll find that you can't tell one from the other.

Tried, proven, end of story.

If I told you that putting oatmeal in your baggies was good for flavor, and I said it enough, and got a bunch of other people to tell you the same thing, you'd be using oatmeal and swearing by it, even though it doesn't do a single thing.

Like flushing.

Flushing actually harms the plant. It makes it go into shock. It stops the plant from producing THC sooner than necessary.

All facts. All proven. No one listens.

Flush. Use oatmeal. Whatever.

Get high and enjoy it. That's what really counts.


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 28, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you are experiencing nute lockout it is generally related to the pH of your nute solution....so what is the pH of your nute solution?



the ph is always between 5.5 and 6.5, im using distilled water with GH micro and blooom LUCAS FORMULA, i add epsom salt and a little florablend and PH balance every gallon.

my medium is coco coir with hydroclay.


----------



## POTUS (Dec 28, 2008)

215zealot said:
			
		

> the ph is always between 5.5 and 6.5, im using distilled water with GH micro and blooom LUCAS FORMULA, i add epsom salt and a little florablend and PH balance every gallon.
> 
> my medium is coco coir with hydroclay.


There's your problem. If you look at the chart on the nutrients, it shows you that you have to use all three of the parts for each cycle of growth. If you're only using the mirco and the bloom, you're not giving it any of the "Gro" part of the formula. This is depriving your plants of much needed nutrients. Of the three parts, the "Gro" is the one it can least do without.

You don't have nutrient lockout, you just aren't giving them the ones you should be.

Read the label and give them what it suggests.


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 28, 2008)

According to the Lucas Formula you dont really need the Gro part because the Micro supplies the necessary Nitrogen.

I might have to switch to the three part series though just to make sure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2008)

215zealot said:
			
		

> the ph is always between 5.5 and 6.5, im using distilled water with GH micro and blooom LUCAS FORMULA, i add epsom salt and a little florablend and PH balance every gallon.
> 
> my medium is coco coir with hydroclay.



I use the Lucas formula and don't have any troubles. 

You need to keep your pH between 5.5 and 6.0.  IMO, 6.5 is way too high for hydro.


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 28, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Or not. I've done taste tests and told everyone alternate stories about how the weed was flushed or not. I've never had anyone give a consistent reply to either.
> 
> It's all in your head. Really.
> 
> ...


 
right....what he said.


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 28, 2008)

once you have done it right.....you would understand......peace.


----------



## POTUS (Dec 28, 2008)

happiehippie said:
			
		

> once you have done it right.....you would understand......peace.


I do understand. That's what I was saying...


----------

